# Official Game Thread: Atlanta @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / WPXA / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *A NEW STREAK AGAIN* 








*VS*









*Atlanta Hawks (7-29) (2-14 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (17-19) (12-9 at home) 









United Center, Friday January 21st, 2005
Atlanta @ Chicago 7:30pm	CSN-CHI / WPXA / NBALP*





































*Nebraska-6'0-LUE <> Oak Hill Academy-6'9-SMITH <> St. Patrick's HS-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Kentucky-6'9-WALKER <> Georgia Tech-7'0-COLLIER*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*</center>


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Josh Smith has been very impressive for the Hawks this season, but I have to call a big win in this game. Curry should have his way with Collier and we will win comfortably.

Bulls 98
Hawks 79

PS: Nice work on the game threads BenDengGo :headbang:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Check out the SG matchup

6'3" Hinrich vs 6'9" Smith

I have a feeling we're not going to see a lot of Gordon. Atlanta's SG rotation is full of athletic tall guys. Smith, Childress, and Diaw. I think Deng and Nocioni is going to be paired a lot at SG and SF spot.

The Hawks can surprise us. One of the reason is the emergence of Josh Smith. He's like Marion Jr. Gotta becareful with him.

I think we will continue to hold opponents to .400 fg percentage. But, we've been struggling with our shots lately. We can hold them down, but we have to hit our shots too if we want to win. Eddy alone is not enough. I'm hoping for Hinrich and Deng to step up their offensive game if in case Gordon doesn't play much.

Always pick for the Bulls win  

Bulls 94
Hawks 88


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Offensively since the acquistion of Lue, the Hawks have been a lot better. There is a chance that the Hawks hang around in this one, as the Hawks have been playing better basketball lately, even if it isn't producing W's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Atlanta is 2-14 on the road. They are 2-8 the last 10 games. 

They score 91 a game and give up 100. they shoot 28% in threes as a team, so that should make them easier to defend. 

We come out and take care of business and defend our home court, we should win. 

They have 4 players averaging in double figures with Drobnjak at 9.9, almost 10 a game. Smith is at 7.9pts and over 5 boards a game.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I think we should see plenty of Gordon. This team has very little shooting ability and this is a team we can probably just outscore. Josh Smith is ATL's new human highlight reel, but he has a lot of holes in his game that still need worked out. Curry and Tyson should have a feild day on this team.

Bulls 103
ATL 81

Eddy puts down a season high.

No way do we lose our 2nd in a row to the worst team in the league at home.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> They score 91 a game and give up 100. they shoot 28% in threes as a team, so that should make them easier to defend.


Good point TrueBlue, I noticed the same thing. With Harrington playing the 3 and Smith playing the 2, they will struggle from the outside. Smith's size may pose some problems but I also think he'll have difficulty guarding our 2's. We may see a lot of zone from the Bulls.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

If we lose this one, get ready to hear the Bulls board's version of "Taps."

I can't see our guys not coming out mad after losing an easily winnable game last night. I just hope they don't think they can just take it easy against Atlanta while looking ahead to Detroit the following night. I don't think they'll let that happen.

I'm looking forward to seeing Josh Smith. He's good for at least one sick throwdown/night.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Like everyone else, I think Smith will be a mismatch, but we should dominate down low. 

Feed the Eddy. Early and often.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> If we lose this one, get ready to hear the Bulls board's version of "Taps."


Yup. It's a must-win, imo, 'cause a loss, fairly or unfairly, rightfully or wrongfully, will really undo a lot of the good generated by the win streak.

I'll say it's closer than it ought to be, but that the Bulls pull it out, 91-85.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> PS: Nice work on the game threads BenDengGo :headbang:


thanks mate, i love getting props !


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Josh Smith is going block Eddy AND Tyson at least once. I can't wait to watch him.

Did anyone see that block on Shaq? :jawdrop:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Does anyone think Atlanta will hold onto all those SG/SF types they have, Smith, Childress,Diaw,Harrington. With no PG and no C seems they should try to balance that roster a little. Smith ain't no SG even though he is playing there.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Did anyone see that block on Shaq? :jawdrop:


No, I missed it. If you find me video of it, I'll give you a dollar.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I like the Josh Smith - Shawn Marion comparison...very similar players, even if Smith is still very raw. He may be a big SG, but you have to be able to SHOOT to be a good SG. 

Overall, seems like a big mismatch from the Hawks point of view...most of their scoring comes from 2-point land, and that's what the Bulls defend so well. Bulls like to go inside early and often, and Hawks just don't have much bulk. Bulls should also be hungry after the loss, like others have said. 

Bulls - 105
Hawks - 89

If the Bulls lose this, there will be riots galore on this board. Luckily I won't be watching this game...I have a tendency to get frustrated when the Bulls are sluggish against the pushover teams. There's absolutely no reason this game shouldn't be a blowout. No reason at all.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ben strikes back:











102 [baby bulls, get it ]











78


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Being able to see the Hawks all year long (brutal), I'll tell you guys that Eddy should dominate this team. Hawks have nothing inside, but might make a game of it if they can run alot. Seeing Josh Smith every night is a pleasure, I just hope he doesn't hurt himself dunking!!! LOL. He really needs to get in this year's dunk contest . . .

I think Bulls win by 15 or more.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Has to be our game.

Bulls 95

Hawks 81

Eddy 22


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben strikes back is right. High scorer.

Walker high FG attempt man.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Good chances to us tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

indiana leading miami by 9 with 5.25 to go in the first.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

new jersey beating boston by 4 in the second.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to kill the hawks!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks by 1 over hst, .30 until halftime. 

Crawford has 14 pts. 4-10. 4-4 fts. 2-4 in threes. 2 as. 2 rebounds and 3 t/o.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> indiana leading miami by 9 with 5.25 to go in the first.


Tinsley tearing up the Heat guards.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Spinsley's having a great season. I still hate the guy.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeee for duhon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wennington," Bulls are the second best defensive rebounding team in the league."

More Wennington,"Anyone can beat anybody on any given night in the NBA. Bulls snuck up on some teams last season. We need to be aware of that,:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 5-0. Deng blew by Walker.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice ofeensive rebound for us...curry gets two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry scored over Collier. He should have a field day against Jason.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls looking very active.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I know walker made his first two free thows but will walker ever grasp the concept of _free_ throws?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Bulls up 5-0. Deng blew by Walker.


I think Greg Ostertag blew by Walker one time. Not a slight on Deng (stud), but rather a comment on 'Toine.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry with two ft. misses first, makes second 10-6 bulls.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Wtf, hawks just got four or five consecutive offensive rebounds and did not score.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls giving too many o.rebounds.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

we have 4 blks in 1st 4 minutes - looks like good effort.

Deng with 2!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm sorry, this game is gonna make me throw up in my mouth.

Ugly. Both teams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

10-6 bulls lead. 

Keep Walker off of the offensive boards!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miami cut indiana lead to just 2 with 5:58 left in the second.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 36%. Atlanta 15%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> miami cut indiana lead to just 2 with 5:58 left in the second.


I expected Miami to make a run at them sometime in the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy with the dunk 14:6 bulls


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon 3 boards, 3 dimes.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Two more consecutive offensive rebounds for the hawks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When Ben comes in I want him shooting like Robert Downey Jr. on a Vegas bender in the late 80's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 7 pts early.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry with o rebound and a put back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks have 10 rebounds, 6 offensive. 

Atlanta down 20-12 and is shooting 21%. If we keep them off of the boards, the score could be a lot worse than it is.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

mimami taking a six point lead with 4:03 to go...what turnaround.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hawks with 7 offensive rebounds and only 4 defensive???

Bulls 0.533 fg% , Hawks 0.263 %


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Can Anyone help me out with some audio links?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy very active...two more.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> mimami taking a six point lead with 4:03 to go...what turnaround.


Two superstars. Legit.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Atlanta is a pretty bad team. Curry playing some defense.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy really making his presence inside nobody is able to stop him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon in for Hinrich and misses his first shot. 

Harrington being more aggressive the last minute or two.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Can Anyone help me courtside live is being stupid!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both teams can't hit their fts.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Josh Smith is going block Eddy AND Tyson at least once. I can't wait to watch him.
> 
> Did anyone see that block on Shaq? :jawdrop:


Missed that one, but Bibby's block on Lebron last night was nice, if anyone caught that one as well.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We should be winning by at least 10. We are playing sloppy on the offensive end


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls with too many turnovers....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23-20 after 1.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

as usual - to many TO's:|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tom Dore : "This is a slow end to the first quarter. lots of fouls...." Right after he reads a promo : " Bulls fans you can experience the fast pace of NBA action...." :laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

atlanta cant shoot ft.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry going to foul out their big men.  5 fouls against Curry. Another foul as I was talking. 6 fouls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry drawing a lot of fouls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy is dominating, but no one else on the team is steppin up!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> atlanta cant shoot ft.


We can't neither.:sigh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hawks have noone to stop Eddy - It's all up to him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is Nocioni in the game yet?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

atlanta in the penalty


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The refs need to swallow their whistles and let these two teams play... damn. Gordon got called with a touch foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

29-24 bulls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon playing smart....not taking too many shots...waintin to atlanta to give some space.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon with quick three fouls...he will miss time.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon picks up his 3rd foul after the refs call him on a touch foul.

GAY!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Ben Gordon picks up his 3rd foul after the refs call him on a touch foul.
> 
> GAY!


Damn, this means he will be out until mid way through the third quarter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are shooting poorly too.at leats we are getting to the line.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice transition play...a.davis finishes good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

33-25 Bulls. 

Atlanta has 10 offensive rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis having a nice first half! :greatjob:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

too much fouls...nobody can do anything.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 33-25 Bulls.
> 
> Atlanta has 10 offensive rebounds.


Even though wer'e in the lead - 10 offensives is way too many to give up in less then a half!

BTW - box score says they have 12 already.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk.........


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> threeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk.........


Finally - he ain't been hitting nothing lately.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks are down by 7 with 10 minutes left in the 4th quarter. 

Crawford 18. 6-17 shooting. 

Celtics down by 7 against the Nets. 11:32 in the 4th.

Pacers up by 1 at HT over Miami.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

houston leadin ny by 6, new jersey leading boston by 11.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What happened to Hinrich's shooting? He has been off since New York.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> Even though wer'e in the lead - 10 offensives is way too many to give up in less then a half!
> ...


:yes: They do now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our big men have 28 of our 42 pts. Our guards, especially Hinrich and Gordon have done little.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyson makes a pair ..buls by 8


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson 7-7 from the FT line.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two more ft for kirk . makes first, makes second bulls by 8


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Does anyone have a live stream game thats working up to date.

ESPN,Yahoo and NBA.com are all far behind - this is frustrating.

SI have it the closest with no play by play.

please help!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

They complain when the bulls do not get to the line and they complain when they do get to the line. Are they ever happy?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeee for pikeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:20 47-38 Bulls and Chandler going to foul line.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyson makes the two ft....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 4 players in double figures at HT! 3 with 11 and one with 10.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

atlant really crash the offensive rebounds.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> atlant really crash the offensive rebounds.


We are also not exactly great at blocking out.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

new york leading houstton by three with 1:28 left


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> atlant really crash the offensive rebounds.


We are also not exactly great at blocking out.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm isp problems keeping us from posting.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> damm isp problems keeping us from posting.


Made me double post too.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

NY and Celtics lost.

and quietly AD and Duhon with very solid efforts!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Does anyone have a live stream game thats working up to date.
> 
> ESPN,Yahoo and NBA.com are all far behind - this is frustrating.
> ...


CBS.sportsline.com is almost always ahead of any radio feed I ever get, and rarely goes down.

CBS.sportsline.com


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> CBS.sportsline.com is almost always ahead of any radio feed I ever get, and rarely goes down.
> ...


Have you ever had the problem of it slowing down your computer? Doesn't happen much for me but on occasion.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

indina leadin miami by three 6:00 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

This ISP stuff is REALLY getting old. Come online to watch a game with you guys and all I get is "database error" over and over agin. Thisa is extremely frustrating!!!!

On a better note, how about the ending to the Knick game?! Crawdaddy turns it over on a 24 second violation with 8 seconds to go, up by 1, and they lose! Boston loses. If we can take care of business tonight, the world becomes a better place!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> Have you ever had the problem of it slowing down your computer? Doesn't happen much for me but on occasion.


int he final moments of the game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> Have you ever had the problem of it slowing down your computer? Doesn't happen much for me but on occasion.


Nope. Only thing that ever slows down this machine is the fruggin' ISP for BBB.net.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls cool off.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

first two for gordon!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy with the dunk!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Hawks close the lead 74-71, still the fourth quarter to go.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I thought OUR bigs were supposed to get THEIRS in foul trouble. Guys must have read the whiteboard wrong..... If we keep this up, Duhon will have to finish the game at center in a line-up of:

Pargo
Griffin
Pike
Hinrich
Duhon


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> CBS.sportsline.com is almost always ahead of any radio feed I ever get, and rarely goes down.
> ...


Thanx Wynn


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls not playing agrresive on d....we are not boxing out...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miami leading indiana by one with 1:48 to go


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Actually very happy AD is here today. If we win (looking more and more shaky every minute), he deserves player of the game tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice play by chandler bulls by 5


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How can Atlanta kill us on the boards like this. 41-31 with 18 offensive.

Tyson has to be on court with his 4 fouls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanx Wynn


No worries. I'm there and here every game I can catch. Used to use the other boards you mentioned, but ran into those delays you mentioned. Seems like they'd just stop updating after a while. Also, a few years back ESPN just made their board way too busy. Hurt my eyes to look at it. Have been very happy with CBS.sportsline.com.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

not a three forr kirk sorry


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I love sportsline too, but for some reason on my computer it always freezes up my computer when I use their service. Works fine on every other computer and I use it all the time. But here I use NBA.com's stat thing


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> not a three forr kirk sorry


That's alright, NBA.com thought it was a 3 too


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hawks not dead yet.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> I love sportsline too, but for some reason on my computer it always freezes up my computer when I use their service. Works fine on every other computer and I use it all the time. But here I use NBA.com's stat thing


Congrats on your 100th post!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I hate turnovers


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich nais two plus foul...makes the ft.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your 100th post!
> ...


Thanks! It took over 2 years to get there  I'm just now using this board more actively (could be because of the winning, but I am no bandwagon fan, I posted at ESPN a bit )


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miami leading indiana by 1 with 28 secs left in the game.
threeeeeeeeee for kirk.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks! It took over 2 years to get there  I'm just now using this board more actively (could be because of the winning, but I am no bandwagon fan, I posted at ESPN a bit )


DAMN YOU BANDWAGON FANS!!!!!!!!!!!

(Bandwagon doesn't stop for them until we get back in the play-offs. As long as we're still below .500 you're a lovable loser along with the rest of us!)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon 10 mintues 1-4 3 fouls 2ast 1stl 3tos.

Not a very good game by Ben tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich is high scorer for the game. Go Kirk!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

jamal tinsley ties the game with just on sec left .


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU BANDWAGON FANS!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Haha, I may not have posted, but I was far from passive following this team. I cried when we scored 49 in a game or when John Starks put on a Bulls uni


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with 23 on a bad shooting night


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls on a roll..lets keep up..


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Gordon 10 mintues 1-4 3 fouls 2ast 1stl 3tos.
> 
> Not a very good game by Ben tonight


It's looking like its going to be a season filled with highs and lows for BG


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Gordon 10 mintues 1-4 3 fouls 2ast 1stl 3tos.
> 
> Not a very good game by Ben tonight


I notice that he's gotten the last couple of assists, though, and a steal as well. Looks like he's decided he's going to contribute in other ways given his struggles so far this game. I also wonder if he isn't falling victim to some rookie hazing by the refs. Some of those early fouls were VERY questionable.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miami and indiana go to ot


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeee by gordonnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Gordon 10 mintues 1-4 3 fouls 2ast 1stl 3tos.
> 
> Not a very good game by Ben tonight


just made a 3


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Gordon 10 mintues 1-4 3 fouls 2ast 1stl 3tos.
> 
> Not a very good game by Ben tonight


Just to add to my last reply.....

I'm glad he's on the floor and not the bench. He seems to be making a difference in the game even if it's not in the points column.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

atlanta dominanting on the offensive rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think Chandler has 4 blks.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Gordon getting involved with some nice assists too i love him


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, we really took over this game in a hurry, even Griffin is getting in the action


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by eddy..............


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls pulling away! finally. 95-78.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson with his 4th blk!


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice hussle by Eddy and nice pass by Kirk!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> just made a 3


That's why i posted it orignially (to induce some nice play)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Even though the Bull is fouling a lot this game, they are having another excellent game at defending the free-throw!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bucks beat the pistons...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> That's why i posted it orignially (to induce some nice play)


I knew u were up to something


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Ben Gordon missed Slam Dunk


That line from the play-by-play just about sums up Ben's game today. Tough game when your highest stat is fouls given....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We gave up too many rebounds to Atlanta.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We should never let any team get 22!!! offensive rebounds on us. Never.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS! THE BULL WINS!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

indiana knock out miami in ot...dammmm we stiil traill them by 2 games.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, lots of complaining for a game we won. I love being a good team again!!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice defensive effort by Tyson - 4 blks , 3 stls - but only 5 rebounds.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pistons tomorrow...better be prepared ourselves


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

With us winning and Toronto, Boston, and New York all losing, the only thing lacking for a perfect night would have been if Miami could have beaten Indiana. I really think we have a chance of pasing Indiana this season. It'll be tough, especially when O'Neal and Jackson are back in full swing, but it's not an impossibility.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hawks 0.341 fg%

Hawks 23 off rbds Bulls 25 defensive rbds - that means for every ball bouncing on our ring 1 went to us and 1 went to Hawks:|


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice Games From

Kirk: 43min 8-22fg 2-7 3fg 5-7ft 7reb 8ast 4stl 3to (23pts)

Duhon: 29min 2-5fg 1-3 3fg 2-2ft 5reb 6ast 2stl 0to (7pts)

Antonio: 27min 8-10fg 1-3ft 9reb 1st 1blk 1to (17pts)

Curry: 26min 7-12fg 4-8ft 4reb 0ast 1blk (18pts)

Chandler: 21min 2-4fg 9-9ft 5reb 0ast 3stl 4blk 1to

Luol and Gordon had off nights, but they did contribute some to the game each. Are we seeing Kirk starting to become a triple double threat every night?

Stat lines lately are starting to look Jason Kidd-esque minus the court vision but better shooting.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Back in the eighth seed -- AND with a better winning % than the entire Atlantic division.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

So are the Bulls taking the bus to Detroit tomorrow? The snow is fallin down hard... we're going to get 9-10 inches in Chicago.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> We should never let any team get 22!!! offensive rebounds on us. Never.


it's cuz they kept missing shots. Walker's rebounds were all from misses by others. 5 orebs 5 total. There was this one sequence where they missed 4 shots in a row. 

Collier got jobbed tonight.

Good win by the Bulls. Duhon was great AD and Eddy got easy positioning. AD was efficient. Hinrich was so-so in his shooting. and Ben Gordon was TERRIBLE. ugh. This is the worst I've seen from him. He was forcing shots, something I've never seen from Ben. (ie, that offensive foul Lue drew) I admit though the fouls they called on him were ticky tacky.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> So are the Bulls taking the bus to Detroit tomorrow? The snow is fallin down hard... we're going to get 9-10 inches in Chicago.


I'm sure they'll find a way to get out of town. They might take a chartered plane or something, I'm sure they can get the OK to take off before regular passangers


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Wow, lots of complaining for a game we won. I love being a good team again!!!!!!


if you want to hear complaining, listen to Skiles now.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> if you want to hear complaining, listen to Skiles now.


I wish my league pass stayed on for a while after the game like some other's do for the post game. Mine shut's off within seconds after the buzzer. :sigh:


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Tommorow will be our only shot to get to .500 this season! I'm still calling 38-40 wins, but this is it!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> I wish my league pass stayed on for a while after the game like some other's do for the post game. Mine shut's off within seconds after the buzzer. :sigh:


don't worry. wait a few minutes.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> if you want to hear complaining, listen to Skiles now.


Can you summarize or post the link to audio..... am in an audio-free state right now. I will say his complaining is probably warranted. If we play like this tomorrow we will get destroyed in Detroit. Especially given that they lost to Milwaukee tonight and will be looking to hit SOMEBODY hard. That somebody will be us if we look like we did tonight in tomorrows game. I like to hope BEN and LUOL get a little pissed about tonights game and come ready to prove a point tomorrow!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Tommorow will be our only shot to get to .500 this season! I'm still calling 38-40 wins, but this is it!


?????

I'm not advocating a loss tomorrow, but even if we do lose to the defending world champions, we follow it up with 5 very winnable games in a row:

Atlanta
Denver
Charlotte
Boston
New Jersey

We may not win them all, but tomorrow is definitely not our last chance to reach .500 for the season.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> don't worry. wait a few minutes.




Nah, I just don't get it at all. Never have.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pacers won:sigh:

If they'd lose we'd be only half a game behind them.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> Nah, I just don't get it at all. Never have.


I think *spongyfungy!* meant wait a minute until he posts the link.....


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I think *spongyfungy!* meant wait a minute until he posts the link.....



 Alright.

I just listened to that. Damn, he is not happy at all and says he's embarrassed.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Skiles was incredibly harsh, but still complimented Kirk (  ) and AD... I guess he's trying to motivate the team for tomorrow.

Kirk played 43 tonight... he's definitely going to be tired tomorrow.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

What happened tonight?

The writeup isn't up on nba.com and the local news is all smiles.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Skiles postgame


Just listened. Skiles sure shoots from the hip, doesn't he? Let's hope these guys bring it tomorrow in Detroit.

"we're fortunate to get this win, we'll take it, but it was not good enough...."

That's a good signature line!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Wow, 6666 posts. Amazing. 

Skiles is just mad because he saw the stat sheet and saw 20 offensive rebounds, which really is pretty bad. However, we still did win by 14, and held them to 77. I would call that a good win.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Skiles was incredibly harsh, but still complimented Kirk (  ) and AD... I guess he's trying to motivate the team for tomorrow.
> 
> Kirk played 43 tonight... he's definitely going to be tired tomorrow.


Said AD was the reaosn we won tonight (I agree). Said Kirk had good numbers, but was not a good game by "Kirk standards".


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Wow, 6666 posts. Amazing.


The DEVIL'S OFF-SPRING!!!!



> Skiles is just mad because he saw the stat sheet and saw 20 offensive rebounds, which really is pretty bad. However, we still did win by 14, and held them to 77. I would call that a good win.


Update your browser! Final score 95-85 Bull wins.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Wow, 6666 posts. Amazing.
> 
> Skiles is just mad because he saw the stat sheet and saw 20 offensive rebounds, which really is pretty bad. However, we still did win by 14, and held them to 77. I would call that a good win.


???

unless I'm missing something we won by 10 , held them to 85 , and they had 23 offensive rebounds.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Skiles postgame


http://rapidshare.de/files-en/409908/skiles.mp3.html

won't download...remove the .html at the end?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> The DEVIL'S OFF-SPRING!!!!
> ...


Sorry, it's Stupid Yahoo. It's been really inconsistent as of late, but I'm too used to reading yahoo box scores to make the change to CBS.

Not that anyone cares, but Kirk is killing my fantasy team with his poor shooting. It's driving me crazy, but I need someone from the Bulls on my fantasy team to make it that much more fun.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files-en/409908/skiles.mp3.html
> ...


You have to wait 30 seconds on the page. 

I'm working on getting another host for direct downloads.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Wow, 6666 posts. Amazing.
> 
> Skiles is just mad because he saw the stat sheet and saw 20 offensive rebounds, which really is pretty bad. However, we still did win by 14, and held them to 77. I would call that a good win.


For anyone that saw the game the Bulls should have beat the hawks by 20+ points. It was an ugly display of Bball from both teams. Just glad we got the W. If we come out and play like we did against the Pistons we will have zero chance to win tomorrow night.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> You have to wait 30 seconds on the page.
> ...


Ain't happening.

No biggie.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Ain't happening.
> ...


alright, here's a direct link.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> alright, here's a direct link.


Thanx Spongy - works now.


----------

